# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box استفسار ؟  شراء بوكس

## abodistlit

عاوز اشتري بوكس سوفت وير للاندرويد سامسونج والجي والسوني اركسون اكسبيري والج تي سي ممكن ان ترشدوني بشراء اي نوع ويعمل بدون مشاكل ولكم الاجر والثواب

----------


## Yasenone

*تحتاج على الأقل لبوكسين واحد للتعامل مع Samsung + Lg و التاني لتعامل مع Sony Ericson + دعم احد من السابقين Lg او سامسونج انصحك بما انك ممبتذأ بالـZ3x ثمتها تقريبا 1800 درهم مع 55 كابل و 
Fusion Sony+LG... 30 Cables 1800 dh*

----------


## abodistlit

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## sultanbarcelon

ana lyouma chrit z3x bi 1900dh men 3aned khouna said fi ain sba3 rajl mazyan o ma39oul

----------


## mackvir

RAH SAID ANDO MARK GPG MZIANA

----------


## gsmhicham

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------

